# turning a curio cabinet into a HUMIDOR



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

no pics yet, haven't picked it up yet, either i get the one from a relative after christmas or i'm going antiquing  lol i live in guthrie, oklahoma wich is like the antique capital of the world...


anyway, anyone have any tips or tricks to help me out? do lowes/home depot/ ACE hardware usually carry Spanish cedar? and what should i do to seal the door?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> no pics yet, haven't picked it up yet, either i get the one from a relative after christmas or i'm going antiquing  lol i live in guthrie, oklahoma wich is like the antique capital of the world...
> 
> anyway, anyone have any tips or tricks to help me out? do lowes/home depot/ ACE hardware usually carry Spanish cedar? and what should i do to seal the door?


Spanish cedar usually has to be bought from real lumber stores like woodcrafters and such, a google search should show you where to find some in your local, I buy in 5/4 and have a friend re saw into 1/4 thickness. caution when working with it it is toxic so please wear a mask, a good one is beast especially if sanding much.

We would need to see pictures to comment on seals and such, Good Luck sound like a fun project!

dave


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

No...none of your big box hardware stores will carry spanish cedar. You'll have to look for a place that specializes in hardwoods for woodworkers OR buy it on the Internet. My advice would be check out the prices of spanish cedar and find a source for it before you buy a curio cabinet to convert. Unless money is no issue for you...if that's the case, then go for it. If you have budget concerns, the spanish cedar is what's going to really punch you in the pocketbook. I'm bettin' this is going to cost you more than you think it will.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Depending on what you want to use it for storing mass amounts of singles or bunches of boxes you could probably get away with storing in the original boxes and or buying some Spanish cedar trays for singles. 

My two cents is if you arnt going to use an active humidifier then try the silica kitty litter for humidification rather than running out to spend a lot on beads. 4lbs of litter and 4 or 5 aquarium filters can be had for under $20 at petsmart.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

will be running an Oasis XL, and Snagged- you've scared me sufficiently thank you haha. yea i'm betting you're correct on the surprising costs of the cedar thing.

i only need like an 8'x4' sheet or a little more, and a site i found sells that sheet for 78 bucks but they want another 45 to ship it...


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't like to think I "scared" you, but rather that I INFORMED you so you wouldn't be scared later! There are good reasons why cabinet humidors are expensive and the cost of materials is high on that list. 

I build furniture as a hobby. Sometimes the cost of materials to build something is only slightly less than than buying it retail. My construction techniques are usually better than commercially produced pieces and I can tailor the piece to fit my needs EXACTLY. But cost-wise, it's really not that much "cheaper" to build it myself.

If you are simply looking for an economical way to store lots of smokes, I HIGHLY recommend you consider a cooler...commonly known as "coolidors" here at Puff. That might be more in your budget. Then save some money and buy a good cabinet humidor when you can, or have a skilled builder (like Waxingmoon on this site) build one for you.

If you are up for the challenge, however, I'm sure that building or converting a cabinet would be a fun project. I just don't want you to get in over your head, especially in the financial department. Tying up all that money in a humidor takes away from your spending money for good cigars. While I've never done a conversion, I'm pretty handy when it comes to woodworking. Feel free to PM if you get stuck.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

A more cost effective solution and arguably just as good is, get a couple sheets of Honduran Mahogany Luan. It's the same species of tree... it just grows in Honduras. It has the same native moisture activity and is slightly less aromatic. Looks nearly identical, depending on the cut. You might even source it from your big box store.

Good luck!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> will be running an Oasis XL, and Snagged- you've scared me sufficiently thank you haha. yea i'm betting you're correct on the surprising costs of the cedar thing.
> 
> i only need like an 8'x4' sheet or a little more, and a site i found sells that sheet for 78 bucks but they want another 45 to ship it...


I did a 4 1/2 x 4 1/2 ft x 16" deep I built covered all sides and the shelves were also Spanish cedar for $130

The Sheet idea Herf mentioned would be much easier to, so don't give up it's fun having something you built.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I did a 4 1/2 x 4 1/2 ft x 16" deep I built covered all sides and the shelves were also Spanish cedar for $130
> 
> The Sheet idea Herf mentioned would be much easier to, so don't give up it's fun having something you built.


you did a box and lined it with cedar?

I've been thinking about the wine fridge or building a box sometime this year. This 3 drawer isn't going to be nearly enough space. I know there's plenty to read up on w/ the wine fridge conversion but I was wondering if would be a simple matter of building a box then lining it w/ Spanish cedar. then my latest concern is whether or not I could buy a tray or if I'd have to build that as well.

everyone's kind of covered the Spanish Cedar. I was looking earlier tonight and came across this site. Anyway Cade, good luck with the build. Looking forward to before and after pics. :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> you did a box and lined it with cedar?
> 
> I've been thinking about the wine fridge or building a box sometime this year. This 3 drawer isn't going to be nearly enough space. I know there's plenty to read up on w/ the wine fridge conversion but I was wondering if would be a simple matter of building a box then lining it w/ Spanish cedar. then my latest concern is whether or not I could buy a tray or if I'd have to build that as well.
> 
> everyone's kind of covered the Spanish Cedar. I was looking earlier tonight and came across this site. Anyway Cade, good luck with the build. Looking forward to before and after pics. :tu


Naw bro I like to think of it as more than a box, I built a large cabinet humidor, using recycled oak, planed to exact specs and regular highly sanded cedar on the outside sanded to about 600 grit using the oak as trim. I used six coat of a satin finish on the outside to get the look I wanted. I also installed led lights to a remote controller so I could show of the cigars if I had company, it took me several months and is over an inch thick everywhere but the glass double doors.

If you ever looked at my stash thread it's the one I call the fatboy. But then I did completely line it with Spanish cedar 1/4 inch thick and also used 3/4 in Spanish cedar for the shelves.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Naw bro I like to think of it as more than a box, I built a large cabinet humidor, using recycled oak, planed to exact specs and regular highly sanded cedar on the outside sanded to about 600 grit using the oak as trim. I used six coat of a satin finish on the outside to get the look I wanted. I also installed led lights to a remote controller so I could show of the cigars if I had company, it took me several months and is over an inch thick everywhere but the glass double doors.
> 
> If you ever looked at my stash thread it's the one I call the fatboy. But then I did completely line it with Spanish cedar 1/4 inch thick and also used 3/4 in Spanish cedar for the shelves.


 ok poor choice of words... think I might do something. Not exactly sure what... Guess I could take anything or build anything and just line it with cedar. I was curious whether I should use 1/2" or 1/4" so guess I'll save the money and weight and just go w/ 1/4" for whatever I line... have to look around here and start shopping around for a cabinet I guess. Otherwise since I'm always out in the garage smoking a cigar anyway maybe just start working on something. Been sooo long since I did any woodworking though I might be safer just lining something and not actually building something to line. 

oh btw: I have seen the organized my stash thread but not my "my stash" thread. Was just looked at your threads and Found an older post but all the photobucket pics had been deleted...


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

yes i'll be getting into this sometime in mid january, waiting on a large check thats coming around the 12th or so.

i plan to be able to stay under the 500 dollar range and i'll be good, and will have saved about 1500 over the commercial cabinets.

plus i can say i made it, and its not a matter of large scale storage, it's also about scenery in my smoking room. i'm big into aesthetics. bit of a hedonist i think, i like everything to look nice. if it aint dark leather and dark wood, it aint for me


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> yes i'll be getting into this sometime in mid january, waiting on a large check thats coming around the 12th or so.
> 
> i plan to be able to stay under the 500 dollar range and i'll be good, and will have saved about 1500 over the commercial cabinets.
> 
> plus i can say i made it, and its not a matter of large scale storage, it's also about scenery in my smoking room. i'm big into aesthetics. bit of a hedonist i think, i like everything to look nice. if it aint dark leather and dark wood, it aint for me


 I think most of us like things that look good. more some than others. I hear you though. I have a very distinct taste and look I like things to be. I'm too picky when it comes to anything really. I'm a big fan of the hard woods, exotic woods, and darker woods/stains. I always have troubles buying furniture, well anything for that matter but... especially since no furniture is truly made like it use to be. If it is then it's way out of my pay league in the 2k+ per item category. Back then they used real wood and made nice pieces of art. Nowadays it's all cheap chinsy boards stained. It's criminal how much they charge for this pathetic stuff they sell as quality furniture...

Matter of fact, come to think of it, I have a dresser that would actually make it an incredible humidor. Problem is it's one of those real old pieces of furniture that's too nice to alter. I've had it since I was a kid and it was my great grandmothers. It's nothing special by any means but it's a beautiful and nice solid dresser.

now time to get that before pic up don't you think?  :thumb:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i haven't pinpointed which cabinet i want to use yet. i may go antiquing sometime soon and pick one up cheap.

and as for what you said about build quality, i wholeheartedly agree! its not just that though its EVERYTHING. we live in a throwaway culture and it sickens me. i try to only buy things (when i can) that will last longer than i will live


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

but i HAVE ok'd this with the ol' ball and chain and she's onboard. it will def. be happening so i'll keep this thread updated in the future


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> I was curious whether I should use 1/2" or 1/4" so guess I'll save the money and weight and just go w/ 1/4" for whatever I line...


The real key is the total thickness of the cabinet, I built mine from scratch so I used 3/4" maple as a base for the Box  then 1/2" regular cedar on the outside for the look. so I already had 1 1/4" before I lined it with Spanish Cedar. and I used 1/4" The thickness really helps with the stability of both the temp and RH. My home built holds better RH than all of my store bought. 

So I say it depends on what you buy and the shape quality and thickness, before you decide on the Spanish Cedar.

Good luck Guy's :bolt:


----------



## jhawk635 (Jan 26, 2018)

Any updates here? I'd love to see how this project turned out!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

jhawk635 said:


> Any updates here? I'd love to see how this project turned out!


Dead thread from 2010....


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

It's not dead, it's just resting.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

scott1256ca said:


> It's not dead, it's just resting.


Ageing with no cello.


----------

